# GUI um auf XSD Basis (valide) XML Daten zu erzeugen



## _Andi91 (6. Mrz 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand ein Tool mit GUI mit dem o.g. möglich ist?
D.h. ich "füttere" das Tool mit meiner XSD (+referenzierten XSD's) und kann dann in der GUI Daten zu den einzelnen Elementen hinzufügen, Strukturen hinzufügen/entfernen (beliebig tief verschachtelt) etc.
Und dazu sollten auch die XSD Validierungen greifen (Min/Maxoccurs für Elemente / Strukturen, RegexPatterns etc.) und das am besten direkt bei/nach der Eingabe eines Wertes und nicht erst auf Knopfdruck o.ä..


----------



## Flown (6. Mrz 2018)

https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-generate-a-UI-by-using-XML-schema-in-Java


----------



## _Andi91 (14. Mrz 2018)

Danke für die Antwort.

Von den genannten Tools kommt xsd-forms (gleich der erste Link; https://github.com/davidmoten/xsd-forms) dem was ich suche am Nähesten.
Das Problem, dass ich hier aber habe ist, dass ich nur eine XSD eingeben kann und keine weiteren XSD's (auf die in der XSD verwiesen wird).

Evtl. wäre es mit den anderen genannten Tools / Techniken (Microsoft XYZ) möglich allerdings muss ich hier Kosten/Nutzen abwägen und kann nicht allzu viel Zeit in eine technische Einarbeitung reinstecken...


EDIT:
Ich habe folgendes Tool gefunden http://www.xmlhelpline.com/tools/SchemaLightener.php
mit dem es möglich sein soll aus allen referenzierten XSD's eine einzige XSD zu "mergen". Mal sehen ob das dann zusammen mit xsd-forms hin haut. Ich werde dann wieder berichten.


----------



## _Andi91 (29. Mrz 2018)

Leider kann ich meinen letzten Eintrag nicht bearbeiten.
Drum hier die Antwort: Ich habe es mit dem Tool http://www.xmlhelpline.com/tools/SchemaLightener.php probiert -> Hat leider nicht geklappt.
Dann habe ich versucht selbst alle XSD's in eine XSD zu "mergen" und mit xsd-forms zu parsen. Hat leider auch nicht geklappt...
Falls doch noch jemand eine relativ einfache funktionale Lösung hat immer her damit.


----------

